# MAF Adapter Plates



## 200sxSE-R_HondaEater (Jun 30, 2003)

Well after hours of looking and not wanting to buy the EL'CHEPOS on ebay i managed to find the MAF adapter plates... The cheapest i found there were at www.OVERBOOST.com. to find them u have to select your car as a 240sx 96.. with sr20 motor, and there running about 26-28 bucks made by HKS.. just figured i'd let my fellow nissan enthuisasts know insted of playing the guessing game on ebay!! Its not a bad price concidering i Just got a PR CAI for $30 shipped (minus the Adapter plate) so i ordered 2 of them so i can install my JWT POP charger.. Ill let everyone know it goes!
Kevin


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

are you talking about that adapter plate for the MAF?
and just that?


----------



## 200sxSE-R_HondaEater (Jun 30, 2003)

Yah the MAF adapter plates with the Temp sensor hole pre-drilled in to the adapter plate...Unlike the cheap ones on ebay.. their just like the one ENGEN gives out with their CAI Kits.. I think its worth it. Nicely made to CND block of alluminum


----------



## StevenLK (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont get it, whats wrong with the ones on bay dont they all work the same? ... i got one from AutoZone. haha for $14 and i just threw a civic intake arm to Extend mine to CAi. but the upper arm is the factory one.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

do you have a pic of that extension...??


----------



## 200sxSE-R_HondaEater (Jun 30, 2003)

ill get one tomorrow


----------

